

Oracle's Java Strategy [pdf] - davidblair
http://www.oracle.com/ocom/groups/public/@ocom/documents/webcontent/044523.pdf

======
hga
Not fluff once you get beyond the intro. The very first thing after that is
"Rapidly deliver Java SE 7 with many new features" and there are lots of hard
specifics about all sorts of things. While I haven't read it it all yet (only
overviews) it looks good.

In the area I'm watching, they have for JVMs "Run natively on Hypervisors" and
for Sun Ops Center "'Bare Metal' OS and Hypervisor Provisioning".

Worth a look if you care about the future of Java (bleah) or languages that
run on top of JVM (yeah!).

------
ShabbyDoo
No mention of MySQL -- a notable absence given the overall level of detail.

~~~
fnid2
I thought due to the headline indicating java, that maybe it just wasn't about
MySQL, but I too find the lack of mention quite shocking. I don't use MySQL,
but if I did, I'd be concerned about an upcoming lack of support for the
platform. I wonder if Oracle will replace it with a free version of Oracle.

I like Oracle. Lots don't, but I find it to be quite scalable and robust. I
don't like it's lack of support for database standards though.

~~~
ShabbyDoo
The headline was a bit off -- the document was about Oracle's overall
technology strategy w.r.t. the Sun acquisition.

------
cwinters
Anybody else get a kick of the 'Oracle/Agile' bubble on slide 41?

------
mand
Interesting direction: run Java directly on top of hypervisors.

